# Ερντογάν ή Ερντοάν; Και η τελευταία κόντρα στην Τουρκία



## Costas (Jan 1, 2014)

Ανάλυση της τελευταίας κόντρας στην Τουρκία από τον Ευάγγελο Βενέτη του ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ. (Καθημερινή)


----------



## Earion (Jan 2, 2014)

Σεβαστή η γνώμη του δόκτορος Ευάγγελου Βενέτη, αλλά να μάθει ότι στην Ελλάδα τον πρωθυπουργό της Τουρκίας εδώ και δυο δεκαετίες τον λέμε *Ερντογάν*, όχι _Έρντοαν_ (άσχετα πώς προφέρεται στη γλώσσα του), και θα 'πρεπε κι αυτός σαν κοινός θνητός ν' ακολουθήσει την ομαλή οδό και να πάψει να κάνει τον έξυπνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2014)

Και επί της γνώμης θα μπορούσε πολλά να πει κανείς, ιδιαίτερα για την κεντρική ιδέα που θα την συνοψίσω ως εξής:

(α) Είμαστε δύο επαναστάτες και αγαστοί συνεργάτες με τον ίδιο στρατηγικό στόχο.
(β) Ο ένας είναι της βραχυπρόθεσμης τακτικής, ο άλλης της μακροπρόθεσμης.
(γ) Ο βραχυπρόθεσμος έχει υλοποιήσει επιτυχώς την τακτική του, αλλά ο μακροπρόθεσμος τον κοντράρει επειδή διαφωνεί επί της τακτικής αν και όχι επί της στρατηγικής.

Εμένα, αυτό το σκεπτικό μού μοιάζει να μπάζει κάπου.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 2, 2014)

Earion said:


> Σεβαστή η γνώμη του δόκτορος Ευάγγελου Βενέτη, αλλά να μάθει ότι στην Ελλάδα τον πρωθυπουργό της Τουρκίας εδώ και δυο δεκαετίες τον λέμε *Ερντογάν*, όχι _Έρντοαν_ (άσχετα πώς προφέρεται στη γλώσσα του), και θα 'πρεπε κι αυτός σαν κοινός θνητός ν' ακολουθήσει την ομαλή οδό και να πάψει να κάνει τον έξυπνο.



Υπάρχει και η ενδιάμεση λύση Ερντοάν, με πολύ περισσότερα γκουγκλίσματα από το προπαρύξοτονο.



drsiebenmal said:


> Και επί της γνώμης θα μπορούσε πολλά να πει κανείς


Ω ναι. Τίποτε απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει για την περίεργη αυτή κόντρα δεν συνηγορεί υπέρ της ερμηνείας «το ίδιο πράγμα είναι οι δυο τους». Οι περισσότεροι συμφωνούν ότι ο αντιαραβικός και φιλοδυτικός ισλαμισμός του Γκιουλέν έχει θεμελιώδεις διαφορές από τον λαϊκιστικό, εθνικιστικό και έστω συγκυριακά αντιδυτικό ισλαμισμό του Ερντογάν. 

Χωρίς να ξέρω την κατάσταση στην Τουρκία, αν έπρεπε να ποντάρω κάπου για τις αιτίες της διαμάχης θα διάλεγα την ακόλουθη εξήγηση: η ισλαμιστική επιχειρηματική τάξη που έχει δημιουργηθεί την τελευταία δεκαετία στην Τουρκία θεωρεί πια επικίνδυνο για τα συμφέροντά της τον έντονα λαϊκιστικό και αντιδυτικό ισλαμισμό του Ερντογάν, που έχει προκαλέσει αλλεπάλληλες εξεγέρσεις στην Τουρκία. Σε χώρες με τόσο έντονα πατερναλιστική παράδοση, o κάθε πατερούλης κρίνεται πάντοτε και από την ικανότητά του να κρατάει γερά τα χαλινάρια.


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2014)

Α. ΟΚ, τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί το μπιμπισί τον λέει Έρντουάν.


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2014)

nerd one πάντως δεν είναι ;)


----------



## meidei (Jan 3, 2014)

Τον λέτε και Τα*ϊ*γίπ (Ta*y*yip) εκεί πάνω;
Εδώ κάτω-ανατολικά λέμε Ταγίπ. Ρωτώ από περιέργεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2014)

Μπα... Ταγίπ (ρεκόρ καθυστερημένης απάντησης για το 2014).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 22, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Το μαλακό γκε (yumuşak g), δηλαδή το ğ των τουρκικών, δεν έχει καθόλου ήχο στα λεγόμενα standard Turkish. Υπάρχουν φυσικά περιοχές όπου προφέρεται μέχρι και σαν το ελληνικό γ, όμως είναι παραλλαγές της γενικώς αποδεκτής και διδασκόμενης προφοράς του, η οποία είναι άηχη ανάμεσα σε φωνήεντα (Erdoğan = Ερντοάν και όχι Ερντογάν) και μοιάζει λίγο με το ελληνικό γάμμα δεξιά και αριστερά από σύμφωνα (oğlu = ογλού αλλά όχι τόσο λαρυγγικό όσο το ελληνικό).


Και κάπου αλλού το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό, αλλά άντε τώρα να θυμηθώ πού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 22, 2014)

[...]
Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις στις οποίες, κατά την απόδοση της προφοράς ενός ξένου ονόματος, υπεισέρχονται στοιχεία από τον τρόπο γραφής του. Ως παράδειγμα μπορεί να αναφερθεί το σύγχρονο τουρκικό όνομα Erdoğan, το οποίο λέγεται σήμερα στα ελληνικά με τρεις τρόπους:

(α) [erdoγán]: βασίζεται στη γραπτή μορφή του ονόματος και στην εντύπωση ότι το τουρκικό {ğ} εξακολουθεί να παριστάνει τον φθόγγο [γ]. Είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη απόδοση.

(β) [erdoán]: πλησιάζει περισσότερο στην προφορά του ξένου ονόματος, η οποία είναι [erdo:án] (το [γ] = {ğ} μεταξύ φωνηέντων έχει αποβληθεί στη σύγχρονη κοινή τουρκική).

(γ) [erdogán]: βασίζεται στη γραπτή μορφή του ονόματος και προϋποθέτει σύγχυση του τουρκ. {ğ} με το {g} αλλά και άγνοια της (παλαιότερης) φωνητικής αντιστοιχίας [γ] = {ğ}.

Είναι, επομένως, φυσικό για κάθε μία από τις τρεις αυτές ελληνικές αποδόσεις να υπάρχει και η αντίστοιχη γραπτή: _Ερντογάν_, _Ερντοάν_ και _Ερντογκάν_.
[...]

Από: _Γ. Παπαναστασίου_, Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία: Εφαρμογή, σ. 413


----------

